# In a bit of a pickle and need some advice badly...



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay so, I go on Craigslist about 2 weeks ago and see my old dog Bear on there and the ppl who have him are wanting to give him away due to his aggressiveness. You see I never gave bear away, my ex took him back to the pound without me knowing and I was heartbroken. He's a great dog, just doenst like other animals or children and is IMO a bit racist... But I was very attached to Bear. So I was shocked to see him on Craigslist so I messaged them asking if they still had him and they never responded so I figured they'd already found him a home.. So I talk to a breeder that had some GSD pups and went to see them the other day and found one I liked and put a deposit down on him. And today I check my email and the owner of bear finally emailed me back and asked if I wanted to see him and that they still had him. So idk what to do! Just some feedback would be nice. I wanted another GSD puppy but I loved Bear a ton and I wish I could have both but that could not be possible for me...


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

*This is him on Craigslist*


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Take Bear. He is less likely to find a decent home than a puppy. See if you can get your deposit back from the breeder.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Take Bear. The bond is already there and he needs you. You can easily find a home for a puppy or return it to the breeder.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with taking Bear rather then the pup, you already know him and he's in a greater need of a home then the pup is


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree. I understand that you want a new puppy, but Bear needs you more than they do. Puppies have a good chance of finding homes, while adult dogs sometimes have a difficult time.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

You have to live with the consequences of either choice, only you can make this decision.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

If it were me I'd take Bear back. On CL is not a good place for him. Maybe some day down the road you will be able to get a puppy. I'd have a hard time turning my back on an old friend. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I already paid 250 on the puppy in cash... And the live 2 hours away. I mean id love to have bear I just don't know if 3 dogs are a good idea. Bear is a pretty laid back dog, but I have a 5 month old pup now and another puppy plus bear would be a lotttt of work. Would it be terrible to give Heinz away to a good home? And take in bear and the new pup? Idk what to do.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I wouldn't have to think twice. I would take Bear. You can always get a pup down the road one day. Did you check to see if you can get your deposit back?


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I vote Bear. He has been bounced around enough and needs a stable home. Plus you already have a young pup and two pups at once is a big handful.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Also I've been wanting a GSD with papers for a good bit and I finally had the chance to get one...


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

no clue but not sure why either you would get a new pup when you have a 5 mo old pup now
:smh:


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> no clue but not sure why either you would get a new pup when you have a 5 mo old pup now
> :smh:


Same here. I say get Bear back and wait until the current pup is older and you have the time and resources for a young puppy again.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

It's ok...These are just opinions...Gretchen is right. It's up to you to make the decision you want to live with...

<3


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I already paid 250 on the puppy in cash... And the live 2 hours away. I mean id love to have bear I just don't know if 3 dogs are a good idea. Bear is a pretty laid back dog, but I have a 5 month old pup now and another puppy plus bear would be a lotttt of work. Would it be terrible to give Heinz away to a good home? And take in bear and the new pup? Idk what to do.


IMO, yes it would be terrible to give up heinz!!! The new puppy is not attached to you, Heinz is! Bear needs your help so he does not end up in a bad home. The money is not important, it sucks to lose your deposit but you have made a commitment to the dogs that are currently in your life. Dogs are not possessions they are living, breathing creatures with real feelings. We are not talking about a pair of jeans, we are talking about a helpless animal who depends on YOU!


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

I would think about how important Bear is to you before weighing him against a new puppy and losing a deposit. Would you take him back without question if the puppy wasn't a consideration, or is he too much to handle in your current situation? Can you foster him and find a better home? Does he have a bite history?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It's a decision YOU have to live with. Me personally, I'd take Bear back ,


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Y'all make me feel like an A hole cause I want a puppy.. You don't understand how long it's been since I've had an actual GSD... Like I've saved up to buy a puppy and now I can! I might ask them if they'd like to have Heinz... Just to see. But yes, Bear has bitten ppl. And I can't take back the deposit for the pup or I'll lose 250 dollars which wouldn't make me happy at all.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

But yes I'd take him back if I didn't already have a deposit on the pup. No doubt, but now that's not an option to get my money back.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Bear looks like a purebred to me. If you think he'd be a liability, well let him go and get the puppy...Dogs are not disposable like paper plates. 

I guess I just get dogs and keep them for life no matter what, but I understand the situation you had with Bear..Not his fault, but again your decision to make.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess you'll do what you feel you need to do, regardless of anyone's opinion that you asked for. Whatever makes you sleep at night.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds as if you have already decided.

What are you going to do with the 5 month old?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Bear looks like a purebred to me. If you think he'd be a liability, well let him go and get the puppy...Dogs are not disposable like paper plates.
> 
> I guess I just get dogs and keep them for life no matter what, but I understand the situation you had with Bear..Not his fault, but again your decision to make.


He's purebred but no papers. I've been wanting a Black and Tan like my old dog Zack, and finally get the chance to get one. I'm sad cause I'm attached to Heinz and I was attached to bear. I'm thinking I should take bear in and try to find him a good home... But being that he's beyond aggressive it'll be a struggle. Be a good time to call the dog whisperer lol


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Sounds as if you have already decided.
> 
> What are you going to do with the 5 month old?


Obviously keep him. Or if the ppl who are giving bear away want him, if not he's here to stay


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Y'all make me feel like an A hole cause I want a puppy.. You don't understand how long it's been since I've had an actual GSD... Like I've saved up to buy a puppy and now I can! I might ask them if they'd like to have Heinz... Just to see. But yes, Bear has bitten ppl. And I can't take back the deposit for the pup or I'll lose 250 dollars which wouldn't make me happy at all.


The problem is not that you want a puppy!! The problem is you want to discard your current puppy because he doesn't have papers!! If you are not capable of taking Bear contact GSD rescues in your area!!! but a word of caution with a bite history is it going to be impossible to re-home. What can you live with? Are you okay with not giving Bear a safe home? Are you okay with giving up on Heinz? Both of those options are yours. But the third option IMO is best and that is walk away from the pup and take care of the dogs you have now. Pedigree puppies are born everyday and your young and down the road when the time is right you can always get one then. But the decision is 100% yours! Good luck


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Obviously keep him. Or if the ppl who are giving bear away want him, if not he's here to stay


Ok, so you are thinking to trade your 5 month old for Bear? 

What if the people put him on Craigslist, too?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

With a 5 month old puppy, I'm not sure I'd get another puppy and/or an aggressive adult.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with sunflowers, I would NOT offer Heinz to the people giving away Bear..They obviously can't handle a dog let alone a puppy..Who knows where he would end up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wait...Aren't you very young? Still in your teens? I thought you had posted that before.

So some questions...

1) Who owned Bear? Did you ever own him? Or live with him?
2) Are you capable of handling and managing an aggressive dog?
3) Who do you live with right now? Are you still at home with your parents?

I think the idea of rehoming Heinz is terrible. First in - last out in my house.

Who is to say you are the best home for Bear? Or is Bear really your responsibility?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

They can't handle him cause he's aggressive! And tbh neither can I! He's a very big dog but obedient just not around dogs or other ppl. He weighs more than I do.... An the ppl obviously want a dog just not one that acts like bear so I will offer Heinz to them and see how they are, if they don't want him I'll keep him. Bear was supposedly a dog in the army. But the owner have him up bc he went away or something across seas.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please do not offer them Heinz. YOu know nothing about these people! People LIE all the time!

And if you can not handle an aggressive dog then contact someone to evaluate him and maybe you can help find him a proper home.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Wait...Aren't you very young? Still in your teens? I thought you had posted that before.
> 
> So some questions...
> 
> ...


I'm 20 and I have a roommate. I have 1 dog, another on the way. It's not my fault they replied so late.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Please do not offer them Heinz. YOu know nothing about these people! People LIE all the time!
> 
> And if you can not handle an aggressive dog then contact someone to evaluate him and maybe you can help find him a proper home.


I have trainer coming in the daycare today and he knows bear and I'll ask him for some advice.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I'm 20 and I have a roommate. I have 1 dog, another on the way. It's not my fault they replied so late.



Huh? How did that response answer ANY of my questions?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you are trying to relive some time or some experiences that you had with Zack . The "new" puppy was introduced in a thread where you asked about the colour , because you want to have that pup be another Zack , quote " renamed this one cause he looks a lot like my old german shepherd Zack."

So what if that pup is not a black and tan? but maybe a pattern-sable ? Does that mean you are disappointed . 
What if there is nothing at all similar to this pups personality.

You can't barter dogs like trading cards. 
The 5 month old needs stability . 
The baby pup needs a secure future .
The black Bear dog needs a future , period.

You are very young . 3 dogs require financial stability . 3 dogs require secure and settled , organized housing situations. ONE dog requires this also , and for some that is the most that they can handle.

That age , 20 years young , your eggs in the basket would be education, employment , socializing, relationship building. 
One dog is a lot of responsibility . 

Time to make the 5 month old feel special by giving time , attention and training.
Do you like the 5 month old?


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I'm 20 and I have a roommate. I have 1 dog, another on the way. It's not my fault they replied so late.


Confused because I remember your very first post about Heinz's color and you said you were 17.. hmm 17 or 20?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

What I am going to say will not be popular.....

Stay with the pup you have NOW. Lose the deposit on the new pup if no refund offered. 2 pups at the same time is a bad idea.

Bear is aggressive.... reasons unknown but dog and human aggressive. What all of this moving around, multiple new homes is doing to him is messing up even more. He has a bite history. You have already stated you can't handle him. He is being given away this time because the current owners can't handle him. Spring for an eval and follow through on the required training or do the kindest thing for him at this point.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Athena'sMom said:


> Confused because I remember your very first post about Heinz's color and you said you were 17.. hmm 17 or 20?



yeah...that's what I remember too.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I'm 20 and I have a roommate. I have 1 dog, another on the way. It's not my fault they replied so late.


Hmmmm... So you were born in 1997 and are 20?

In March you were 17.



Madisonmj97 said:


> "#25 (permalink)
> Madisonmj97
> Senior Member
> 
> ...


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeesh, you asked for advice. Here's mine.....rehome your current dog and don't get another one until you stop viewing them as trading cards and start accepting them for the living, breathing, things they are. You don't just collect, trade, and barter, dogs....

So your plan is to rehome your current "bonded to" dog....pick up a dog aggressive dog...and then introduce it to an 8 week old puppy? 

You don't sound like someone who can handle a dog/child aggressive (human aggressive) dog, at all. So I would say don't get the one on craigslist. You say you are "bonded" to Heinz, but would drop him quite easily to strangers on CRAIGSLIST, and you are getting another puppy, why? For coloring? Go get a cat, or a goldfish.

The most important thing, I think, is to NOT take the aggressive dog. Unless you are going to immediately hand it over to someone that can train it and rehome it. If it's bitten children before, it should be put down, imo. I don't think you can handle the responsibility of a dog with behavior issues. Honestly, you don't sound like you're ready for a dog period. You want a dog, imo, for all the wrong reasons.

Good luck.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Hmmmm... So you were born in 1997 and are 20?
> 
> In March you were 17.


I wasn't born in 97??? Where did you get that from? Trying to do a whole background check huh? I was born 93 thank you though


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

This is why I hate asking you ppl for advice. Like wtf does my age have to do with anything? Y'all just go way off topic. Like wow, I'm talking about a dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sure you were. It's in your handle--97.

You also said you were 17 when you joined in March.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

The post says Arlington. Is that Arlington, TX?


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Madisonmj97 
Assuming that is your dob!!! Also you said you were 17 in your first posts!!


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Judgemental as ****. I said that bc I didn't want y'all jumping down my throat about my knowledge about a dogs color so I said I was younger like I didnt know anything.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> This is why I hate asking you ppl for advice. Like wtf does my age have to do with anything? Y'all just go way off topic. Like wow, I'm talking about a dog.


Talking about a dog but want to trade like a possession


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> Madisonmj97
> Assuming that is your dob!!! Also you said you were 17 in your first posts!!


That's my little sister that died, birth. Not mine. So before you go making assumptions stick to what you know not what you think.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Madisonmj97 said:


> That's my little sister that died, birth. Not mine. So before you go making assumptions stick to what you know not what you think.


Yeah. OK.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Woah, lets just get back on topic. Age doesn't have much to do with this, it is what it is. My advice remains the same if you were 15 or 50.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

WOW! Sorry I don't lie so when someone writes " you are arguing with a 17 year old " I assume that person is 17! Stupid me those were the FACTS!! Don't write LIES then no one would be confused about your age!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> Jeesh, you asked for advice. Here's mine.....rehome your current dog and don't get another one until you stop viewing them as trading cards and start accepting them for the living, breathing, things they are. You don't just collect, trade, and barter, dogs....
> 
> So your plan is to rehome your current "bonded to" dog....pick up a dog aggressive dog...and then introduce it to an 8 week old puppy?
> 
> ...


AGREE!!! You are not mature enough for any pet!


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

I think for me, it's just hard to not want to HELP you make the decision, but it is yours to make. You've heard a lot of recommendations on what to do...
The only thing I'll say is what is your plan if something goes wrong...this is the thing I was NOT prepared for when I brought home 2 dogs within one year. My great dane blew out both of his knees at a year old. Knee surgery was $3k a piece and that did not include the lifelong xrays, supplements, etc. Then the transmission blew in my truck...then I needed new tires...then my other dog got sick. I was 24 and in $10k of credit card debt.
Think about 2 dogs worth of food...
It was heartless of your ex to take Bear. But think of how Heinz would feel if you were separated. 
My opinion, and just my opinion, is that Bear is on a different path. If you could get him from his owners, or encourage them to surrender to a rescue, that would be the best place for Bear.
If your heart is not connected to Heinz, then maybe it's ok to find a new home/rescue. 
But before you get that next puppy, be ready for at least some of the things that could go wrong...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Age is irrelevant. Someone talking about trading their puppy to strangers on craigslist so that they can take in the dog (that they probably can't handle) and get a NEW puppy (that's a more preferable color) is going to get the same response regardless of whether they're 17 or 20. 

Stick with the dog you have. You're basically getting another puppy because the first one isn't what you wanted. And now you want to potentially add an aggressive dog who, from the sounds of it, was not actually yours to the mix. 

Two puppies at once is a bad idea. A puppy of any age an a dog aggressive dog is a bad idea. All three at once is a bad idea.

You have a lot to learn. Learn with the puppy you have- they're not disposable or things to trade. You made a commitment to him when you got him.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

DaniFani said:


> Woah, lets just get back on topic. Age doesn't have much to do with this, it is what it is. My advice remains the same if you were 15 or 50.


Age absolutely does matter in this kind of situation. There is no way I could have afforded or made a realistic lifelong commitment to own and care for multiple GSDs when I was 17 or 20, let alone multiple puppies and an aggressive adult. Carmen's reply is spot on.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I think I'll just switch to the reg dog forum cause those ppl probably aren't as irrelevant as y'all like to be. Seriously what does it matter? Okay I'm 10. What's up? I'm too young to be on the internet? Like gtfo me about ages. Your life must be boring as ****, if you're talking to me about my age and not my dog for what my original thread was about. I'll probably get bear and I'll keep Heinz and I'll continue my wait for the puppy. I'm not taking any of your advices just bc the way you say it. Like I'm committing a crime. Jesus Christ. God for bid I say I'm a boy


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

German shepherds (or ANY dog for that matter) do NOT belong with people that play mind games. Do all the animals a favor and don't keep them/take them back/get new. The majority of members here LOVE the breed and are passionate protecting it. The back & forth with attitude that is NOT relevant to these animals in question is disgusting. Don't bother posting for advice when all you do is get offended and add fuel to the fire. I hope for happy outcomes for the dogs in question.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Bob_McBob said:


> Age absolutely does matter in this kind of situation. There is no way I could have afforded or made a realistic lifelong commitment to own and care for multiple GSDs when I was 17 or 20, let alone multiple puppies and an aggressive adult. Carmen's reply is spot on.


You'd be amazed at home much my paycheck is


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

CindyMDBecker said:


> German shepherds (or ANY dog for that matter) do NOT belong with people that play mind games. Do all the animals a favor and don't keep them/take them back/get new. The majority of members here LOVE the breed and are passionate protecting it. The back & forth with attitude that is NOT relevant to these animals in question is disgusting. Don't bother posting for advice when all you do is get offended and add fuel to the fire. I hope for happy outcomes for the dogs in question.


Thanks yoda


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Bob_McBob said:


> Age absolutely does matter in this kind of situation. There is no way I could have afforded or made a realistic lifelong commitment to own and care for multiple GSDs when I was 17 or 20, let alone multiple puppies and an aggressive adult. Carmen's reply is spot on.


I don't think this is fair at all. I've afforded and made realistic lifelong commitments to own and care for multiple dogs. I'm 21. I've fostered dog aggressive dogs, sick dogs, and raised my own dogs. My oldest GSD is 4 and while he goes back and forth between my ex and I, I still care for him for a large portion of the year, because I'm committed to doing so. 

Maturity level has everything to do with it, which the OP does not have.

Lying about her age, thinking that her knowledge is accurate when it is not, having no idea how to take advice or criticism, that is why she should not own a single dog, let alone two puppies or three GSDs, period.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I think I'll just switch to the reg dog forum cause those ppl probably aren't as irrelevant as y'all like to be. Seriously what does it matter? Okay I'm 10. What's up? I'm too young to be on the internet? Like gtfo me about ages. Your life must be boring as ****, if you're talking to me about my age and not my dog for what my original thread was about. I'll probably get bear and I'll keep Heinz and I'll continue my wait for the puppy. I'm not taking any of your advices just bc the way you say it. Like I'm committing a crime. Jesus Christ. God for bid I say I'm a boy


Now this post is just extremely immature.

I asked the questions I did because age does matter. If you are 17, as you did previously state, then I don't see how this dog is your responsibility. So instead of avoiding questions and insulting people why don't you just tell the truth so people can actually answer hte question you ask?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"This is why I hate asking you ppl for advice. Like wtf does my age have to do with anything? Y'all just go way off topic. Like wow, I'm talking about a dog. "

Well it does.
Remember there was a thread that asked what breeders would ask of potential puppy buyers?

I am sorry , you wouldn't qualify with me because I have no confidence in your commitment to the dog , and your housing situation is not secure . If for some reason you lost your present accommodations what conditions would allow you to quickly and easily find another place to live. One dog, No dogs , or Three dogs ?
One dog seems like plenty to deal with.
Organize yourself first.

I think you got some pretty good advice. Yours to take or reject.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Multiple people have answered your question without addressing your age, and you still didn't want to hear it (you wanted to hear, "take Bear, dump the puppy you don't like because he's the wrong color, and get the new puppy!").

Also, how does someone "like to be irrelevant"? You are merely proving everyone's point. 

opcorn:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Maturity level has everything to do with it, which the OP does not have.
> 
> Lying about her age, thinking that her knowledge is accurate when it is not, having no idea how to take advice or criticism, that is why she should not own a single dog, let alone two puppies or three GSDs, period.


Well said. 

The problem with lying on forums is that it is easy to go back and check what you have said.

I am out of this discussion. Not worth my time.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Now this post is just extremely immature.
> 
> I asked the questions I did because age does matter. If you are 17, as you did previously state, then I don't see how this dog is your responsibility. So instead of avoiding questions and insulting people why don't you just tell the truth so people can actually answer hte question you ask?


This. 

OP, look at what you just said. You're being extremely immature and it's hard to give advice if we don't know how old you really are and what resources you have access to. I would not recommend any 17 year old to get an adult Human Aggressive dog. Maybe a 20 year old in the right living situation committed to the dog with money and the right resources. Not you.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Well said.
> 
> The problem with lying on forums is that it is easy to go back and check what you have said.
> 
> I am out of this discussion. Not worth my time.


Obvi it was or you wouldn't of said what you said.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

The amount you make on your paycheck and your age are not what is at dispute here. Other members want you to keep it in consideration because it can have an effect on how the situation is handled. 

They are not questioning the amount of money you make to be hostile. It is because most people your age do not have an extensive amount of money for a second puppy OR an aggressive dog. Besides, having lots of money is not going to replace the skill and commitment it takes to raise and train a puppy or an aggressive dog. 

They are not questioning your age simply because you are younger. They are questioning it because you haven't been entirely truthful and your nonchalance about giving a 5 month old puppy to a family from craigslist and getting a new puppy seemingly based on coat color makes it seem that you do not have the commitment for your current dog, much less a new one of any kind.

All we are asking is that you consider the fact that your dogs are dependent upon you entirely. Not just to play with them and feed them, but to give their life a good outcome. To make sure they are not tossed away because they are not the right color. To make sure they aren't bounced from home to home, living in fear and stress until finally they cause more harm than is acceptable and they are killed by strangers.

You are getting less than respectful answers because you need to earn respect and thus far you have done nothing to earn it.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I am 20 years old german shepherds of America, born Feb 20, 1993. Blonde hair blue eye, Caucasian. Anything else you would wish to know?


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> I don't think this is fair at all. I've afforded and made realistic lifelong commitments to own and care for multiple dogs. I'm 21. I've fostered dog aggressive dogs, sick dogs, and raised my own dogs. My oldest GSD is 4 and while he goes back and forth between my ex and I, I still care for him for a large portion of the year, because I'm committed to doing so.
> 
> Maturity level has everything to do with it, which the OP does not have.
> 
> Lying about her age, thinking that her knowledge is accurate when it is not, having no idea how to take advice or criticism, that is why she should not own a single dog, let alone two puppies or three GSDs, period.


Nobody is saying a 20 year old can't responsibly own multiple dogs. That doesn't mean we should completely ignore age and the potential impact of living conditions, financial and educational status, and personal priorities when someone asks for advice like this.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

IS the Arlington in the post Arlington TX? I have half a mind to make sure the dog gets somewhere where someone could handle it and make sure it isn't going to be bounced around until it seriously hurts someone and is put down alone.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> The amount you make on your paycheck and your age are not what is at dispute here. Other members want you to keep it in consideration because it can have an effect on how the situation is handled.
> 
> They are not questioning the amount of money you make to be hostile. It is because most people your age do not have an extensive amount of money for a second puppy OR an aggressive dog. Besides, having lots of money is not going to replace the skill and commitment it takes to raise and train a puppy or an aggressive dog.
> 
> ...


Nicely Put!
You are young either way 17 or 20! I did not get my first German Shepherd till I was 30. I loved them from a far till I could provide a breed like the German Shepherd with a life long home! They bond deeply with their families and not a breed that does well being re-homed multiple times. I researched and did my homework and I waited till I could provide this beautiful breed a lifetime home which includes constant daily training, exercise and mental stimulation.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Madisonmj97 said:


> *I am 20 years old german shepherds of America*, born Feb 20, 1993. Blonde hair blue eye, Caucasian. Anything else you would wish to know?


Huh? You're a 20 year old German Shepherd of America?? lol, j/k

I agree with Danielle and Jax. I didn't mean age didn't matter (I know a lot of very committed young 20-somethings that are more responsible than those three times their age), I meant, at this point...from what I've read from the OP. Age is irrelevant. As is living conditions. OP's maturity and priorities have shown through in the posts and it was enough for me to offer the advice I did. Age doesn't matter to me at this point, because the other traits shown make age a moot point, to me.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Pax8 said:


> IS the Arlington in the post Arlington TX? I have half a mind to make sure the dog gets somewhere where someone could handle it and make sure it isn't going to be bounced around until it seriously hurts someone and is put down alone.


I was looking at the city too, if it was near me I was considering a phone call as well, I know some people that could evaluate, train, and rehome.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> Nicely Put!
> You are young either way 17 or 20! I did not get my first German Shepherd till I was 30. I loved them from a far till I could provide a breed like the German Shepherd with a life long home! They bond deeply with their families and not a breed that does well being re-homed multiple times. I researched and did my homework and I waited till I could provide this beautiful breed a lifetime home which includes constant daily training, exercise and mental stimulation.


That's on you... I owned my first at 8


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, there are a TON of GSD dogs for sale on craigslist in TX....didn't see bear though.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> That's on you... I owned my first at 8


I think you mean your parents owned it.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I live in jacksonville and seen the ad. 
Here's the link: 

Says the dog was previously owned by an older gentleman and wasn't socialized properly. 
Bottom line if you get this dog and it is dog agressive it can and will attack your puppy and will hurt possibly kill it. 
If you get the other pup which you seen to be leaning towards that's more potty training l, twice the socialization and twice the training. 
If it were me, I'd hate to impede on my pups progress and take time away from him and give to another dog so I would wait until my dog was fully trained and near 2 years old at the earliest. 
I waited until I had a steady job and ample training time to get another dog. I waited 4 years between pups. And I'm 22.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> That's on you... I owned my first at 8


AND HOW MANY DID YOU OWN TILL THEY CROSSED OVER THE RAINBOW BRIDGE?
It is not about owning one it is about providing them a lifetime home!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

DaniFani said:


> Wow, there are a TON of GSD dogs for sale on craigslist in TX....didn't see bear though.


That is because he is in Florida.

German Shepherd

Black German Shepherd to good home. His name is Bear. He is a great dog, just needs someone that can spend more time with him. He is house-trained and does not chew on anything and does not get on furniture at all. He is very well behaved and will protect. 

We are a busy family with a business and teenager and always on the go. Bear would be happiest in a home with a single person or couple that needs a companion. Bear is 8 yrs old.

We adopted him a year ago from a shelter in Brunswick, GA with shots and neutered. 

His original owner was a single, older gentleman so he wasn't socialized like he should have been.

He does not like other animals or smaller children. I think he's afraid. He is great around adults and older kids. He loves treats and knows basic commands. He is a great dog and deserves a loving home. We are hoping to find just that for him.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> I think you mean your parents owned it.


No actually I didn't... My papa bought him for me


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> That is because he is in Florida.
> 
> German Shepherd
> 
> ...


Whoa all up in his business... 
Creep creep creep


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> That is because he is in Florida.
> 
> German Shepherd
> 
> ...


So bear was never even the OPs... The plot thickens. Where is that popcorn?


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

OP... after reading the rest of your replies I take back my opinion on rescuing bear and holding off on the new puppy. you really shouldn't own any dogs at all. If you can so readily get rid of your five month old to replace it with a new puppy with the makings you prefer just tells me you are not mature enough to be a responsible dog owner. Breaks my heart to read that. I feel bad for the dogs you already own.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Arlington fl.... That's too much of a drive anyways wow I thought he was in GA


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> So bear was never even the OPs... The plot thickens. Where is that popcorn?


To be fair, it's possible he was bounced around between shelters and the current owners don't know his full history.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> So bear was never even the OPs... The plot thickens. Where is that popcorn?


I don't understand what you just said


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> No actually I didn't... My papa bought him for me


HAHAHAHA!!!:wild: I bought Sinister and Athena and they are my family dogs. My two boys 9 and 5 included but my boys do not own my shepherds. Who pays for the food, training, housing, veterinary care, grooming. Who walks them, exercises them, feeds and waters them! Oh ya thats me! I had a rottweiler growing up but when I moved out he stayed with my dad why?? Oh ya because he wasn't my dog he was my dads dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Arlington fl.... That's too much of a drive anyways wow I thought he was in GA


YOU posted a screen grab of the ad you saw... And it clearly stated "Jacksonville" at the top!

Yeah, the drive is too long.... Consistent with the rest of your attitude. 
----

To the rest of the members reading:

I wonder if someone near Jacksonville can evaluate this boy?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!:wild: I bought Sinister and Athena and they are my family dogs. My two boys 9 and 5 included but my boys do not own my shepherds. Who pays for the food, training, housing, veterinary care, grooming. Who walks them, exercises them, feeds and waters them! Oh ya thats me! I had a rottweiler growing up but when I moved out he stayed with my dad why?? Oh ya because he wasn't my dog he was my dads dog.


Same here gurlfran


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> YOU posted a screen grab of the ad you saw... And it clearly stated "Jacksonville" at the top!
> 
> Yeah, the drive is too long.... Consistent with the rest of your attitude.
> ----
> ...


Kill yourself, but I'm picking him up tonight


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Kill yourself, but I'm picking him up tonight


Reported.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

They're meeting me, hope y'all are ecstatic now


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Reported.


Oh dear


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow that escalated quickly....

I'm in Jacksonville but unfortunately unable to help. What a mess. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

We're not allowed to call people trolls, right? I'm just confirming, here. :eyeroll:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Madisonmj97 said:


> They're meeting me, hope y'all are ecstatic now


Lol do you honestly think anyone believes you?


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

If you do get this dog, and you aren't just bluffing.. At least keep them separated. Look up the two week shut down. Crate and rotate. 
Your puppy or puppies if you end up getting this other puppy, shouldnt be put at risk. The owners made it known it doesn't like other dogs.
I'm in jax, this dog has been listed a while.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> We're not allowed to call people trolls, right? I'm just confirming, here.


No, but you gotta laugh when someone whose signature includes a peace sign tells ya to kill yourself! :rofl:


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Lol do you honestly think anyone believes you?


I don't care if you do? The **** do I look like caring what you think?? I'll post a pic later just to reassure


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I feel bad for the dogs

I have found the OP doesn't particularly like it when someone disagrees or doesn't go along with her program.



> Judgemental as ****. I said that bc I didn't want y'all jumping down my throat about my knowledge about a dogs color so I said I was younger like I didnt know anything.


With the questions you ask on this board, it shows your level of maturity when it comes to dogs AND how to respond to people's posts that you may not like.

Psuedo swearing/swearing by the way is NOT allowed here, I believe you've been warned about it before..


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I feel bad for the dogs


The only reason to keep this train wreck of a thread open is out of concern for them


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

DTS said:


> If you do get this dog, and you aren't just bluffing.. At least keep them separated. Look up the two week shut down. Crate and rotate.
> Your puppy or puppies if you end up getting this other puppy, shouldnt be put at risk. The owners made it known it doesn't like other dogs.
> I'm in jax, this dog has been listed a while.


Thank you for the kind advice and I'll keep that into consideration


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I don't care if you do? The **** do I look like caring what you think?? I'll post a pic later just to reassure


Not if you're banned.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

What shouldn't be allowed is ppl harassing me and always trying to pick a fight every chance you get. And you know you're a ***got when your name is sunflowers... Like is that your dogs name orrr you just look like a sunflower cause I'm a little concerned tbh


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Madison, I think you've had some warnings before, you ask questions, ask for advice don't like what's given, so you start mouthing off/swearing/being rude ,,,ever hear of IGNORE if you don't like it??

Your swearing / psuedo swearing is going to get you another warning, your insults to other members is going to get you a warning..and you might just get banned if your warning amount has reached it's limit...

My suggestion, do what your going to do, and stop posting insults..because I'm sure members have hit notify on this..


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Madisonmj97 said:


> They can't handle him cause he's aggressive! And tbh neither can I! He's a very big dog but obedient just not around dogs or other ppl. He weighs more than I do.... An the ppl obviously want a dog just not one that acts like bear so I will offer Heinz to them and see how they are, if they don't want him I'll keep him. Bear was supposedly a dog in the army. But the owner have him up bc he went away or something across seas.


Maybe you should not get a pup, leave bears current owner to find him a good home then rehome heinz bc clearly if you think it is okay to "trade" dogs and play poker with there lives you are not mature enough to own anything yet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I emailed bears owner and warned them. I told them to reconsider giving this dog to you. It's not fair to any of the dogs.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I am so sad for the dogs in the OP's life.

OP, you need to stop buying dogs to match your shoes.

I am especially sad for the dog on craigslist. Doesn't work, rehome, buy another, doesn't work, off to the shelters. I want my dog back, I'll trade you a puppy.

Nuts.

ALL your dogs are doomed to a life that rescues try to save.

Get a hamster.

I hope the CL post doesn't end up with Bear becoming a bait dog for dog fighting ring. Sad and Sick


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DTS said:


> I emailed bears owner and warned them. I told them to reconsider giving this dog to you. It's not fair to any of the dogs.


I'm very glad that someone did. I was thinking of the same.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Locking. Sadly, this is not the way to help dogs.


----------

